#   >  :
. 

    ""  "",       ,     .    , .


ps:



> ,


    " ",     ,  **.

----------

, :    . 3 (1 8)

----------


## desna

> , .


  1: 7.7.- +   2.3.
  ,     "        ,     "
( 14).  ,    ,          .   .

,      : ,    ?

----------

> 1: 7.7.- +   2.3.
>   ,     "        ,     "
> ( 14).


 : 8.    .   ::nyear::  




> ,    ,          .   .


   .  :Wow:

----------

-  ,   1 7.7
    ,     ,      
 1 ,      8...   -      7.7,  - ,  8,   ...
      ,  7.7          8

----------


## 1

> -


    ?



> ,


  !     1  ,   ?



> 1 ,      8...       ,  7.7          8


 ! ! !   !
    9- !      1-  !!!

----------


## BorisG

> 1 ,      8...   -      7.7,  - ,  8,   ...


  .
 7.7            .
**  **   .
  .

ps: ,   ,        (100 - 1000 - 3000  ).     .     "".

----------


## VLDMR

...   .  :Stick Out Tongue:     ,    -  .  :Wink:  
    "1:. +.  ".  ( ,    ,    ,    ).   .  -  100  500.  .
,       ,   .     ,  .  ,  ,   ..   .   .     .    ,   -  ,    .   ,         .    -  ( )  . 
**.
   ""  (  )   (   ,   ),       **   7-.   ( 500-600-800 )   .

----------

VLDMR:    ,           (:  ),     (     ),   .      -   ""?   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 1 ,      8...   -      7.7,  - ,  8,   ...


    ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> ?


   .  :Wink:  
     ,   .   - 03.06.08. 
     .   ,  ...    .

ps:  ,  ,   . 
         (    ),  -,      ,  -,      . 
     ,     ?  :Wink:  
 ""?  :Wink: 
  "1    7.7 .2"
,  ,       .

----------


## VLDMR

(9)    "",        ,     (+)   . ,  ,       .   :Smilie: 
  ( )          ( ,   ,  )   -     "  ".   :Big Grin: 
 "" -     -  
,  ,      ,             . ,    -       ( - "",      ,    (  - ).   ,  ""        ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> ""  (  )   (   ,   ),       **   7-.   ( 500-600-800 )   .


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
   ?  :Wink:  
       .  :Wink: 
**    ,         ,     ,     (   )          ...     ,   ( )    .

      ,        .     ,    ,     .
,   -  3 - 4 . .  :Wink:  
 :Wink: 

ps:     ,        . ,        ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## VLDMR

**,   -     -  -    -   .   - -    .
   -   ** .     .
       -  .   ,  ...    :Smilie:

----------


## VLDMR

> ps:     ,        . ,        ,   .


  "  "       .   ,    ,  -  "",     , ,   "",   ,  ""   "". . .     ,     ,      .    . 
  - **.

----------

> ,  -,      ,  -,      .


   - ,   ,       :Embarrassment: . 
    ,      ,    .     ,   ?     ,        ,   ,   ?
,    , -    ,   "".
(12) ",  ,      ,             ."   ,     .         ,   .
(13) "      ,        " ,    ,    ,     . , ,     .

----------


## 2006

1 7,7 +           

 :Wink:

----------


## 2006

2008       ,       .

----------


## OlgaZ

1C "" 7.7 . 2  .     .

----------

> !     1  ,   ?


 -    ,    
  - 
    ,      
   , 1 ,  , -
     -  ...
        ,     ,   ,     -  ...

----------


## desna

> : 8.    .


     . :Frown:  
    -.

----------

> ?
> 
>   !     1  ,   ?


   ,         :Smilie: 
    - 2    4  ()    .    ,   0,25.     ,   ,     4  !!!
 1 ,      ,   !     -    ...

----------


## desna

**. _,    ,     ,      _

----------

,     1:. +
   8      7,7
      ,   ...      ,        8,   7,7   ...  -    ?    ,

----------

> . 
>     -.


     1  8,      -    1: 7-,               ,    ""      7.7,   .

   "1:",       ,     1 - ARB008. 

         8         ..     ,      .

----------

> ,        .     ,    ,     .
> ,   -  3 - 4 . .


**,       **     8  -       7.

      3-4         -       ,   7         4  .

            8         7000    30-40. 

 8 -            ** .         77             77.

     ?  ?  ?        ?    8  12600 .       4     7-   126   .

----------

(26) "            8        7000    30-40. " , ,      ?     ? (      -   )
"       ? " ,  ,   ,       14  .

----------


## 1

> -


,     (  )  ,   ,    ,       .      ,    ,  ,  .   1   ,     ,    ,    ,    "".



> ,


      ?       ,        .     .    -  :     400000 (200000 -   200000 - ),   280000 ,    65480.      ,     80000.   !



> ,     ,   ,     -  ...


   7.7   ,     .




> - 2    4  ()    .    ,   0,25.     ,   ,     4  !!!


         30 ,       :Smilie: 




> ....


  :Smilie: ,  !!!

----------

? ,   -     ,   - ,    . ,          .26%,    ?    ,     - ,    1 ,         18 .
,     ,         
      -    ,  /    /  ...  ,       
        -   ,   ...    ,        ...  ,     :Smilie:    ,      
    -    ,   1  ,  ,            ..
   ?  :Smilie:

----------

(29) "     ,   - ,    . ,          .26%,    ?    ,     - ,    1 ,         18 ."   , ,    ?

----------

> ,     ,


      -   .                  -   . 

**   ,       ...     :Big Grin:  

*-*         -.




> ?


...     (     :Big Grin:  )   ,          !

----------


## VLDMR

-    //.  ,   ( !,      ) -  0504401    - ,   ,  ,      .
  -        .   " "  -   . ,    ,       ,       .       (--)   ,  ,  . 
,    .       "". ""  , -   ,          .  ,     ,     .
 -  "       "     -     :
1.    
2.   "  "
3.      .
   1    160 ,    0.25  -  40 ,         .
 :  =(*)/.
(*1)/160=(*0.25)/40 -  ? .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
         0.25          160 ,       ,    ,  ,   - ...       .   :Wink:

----------

> (29)    , ,    ?


, - , "- /"   "- ",    - .
     750 .   ,   .  550,   80%     - (+ 0,25  0,5 )     ,   .  4  ...
    /     1000
    1  +

----------

> ,     ,     .
>  -  "       "     -     :
> 1.    
> 2.   "  "
> 3.      .
>    1    160 ,    0.25  -  40 ,         .
>  :  =(*)/.
> (*1)/160=(*0.25)/40 -  ? . 
>          0.25          160 ,       ,    ,  ,   - ...       .


   ...
, .. ,   ,         .
,    1 (  ) ,     ,       ,   ...
      ,  1...       .

----------

(33)     ""       ,    ,     "> 0"   " <> 0". ,    ,         //  (,   ).

----------


## BorisG

... **,       ,         :Wink:  




> 3-4         -       ,   7         4  .


 -     .
3 - 4 .      .
     FAQ  




> ...    6-7  ,   ,    . 
> ...
> 2-3        .


 ()   aka Vaicartana
 .
 .     ,  ** ,          ,     ,       .




> 8         7000    30-40.


     .    .
    ?
  ?
      ,     ,         ,    ,        . 
         -       ,    ,    . 
,   , , ,   . 
   ,    ,  ,  ,    ,         - .
 ,     ,         .
     :
**     ?  :Wink:  




> 8 -            ** .


   ,  ,    .  :Wink: 




> 77             77.


 ** .  - ,  .  :Wink:  

    ,    .   .
**   -  ?




> ?  ?


  :Wow:       .
,  ,   (  )     , ,    **  (,  , , ,     ),      ,      .             .




> ?


     . 
-,    ,  -,    ,      .
        . 




> ?    8  12600 .


.         . 
** ,         ,        ,  ,  ,   , ,      .   " "   .




> 4     7-   126   .


  -     .  :Wink:

----------


## VLDMR

> ,   ...


 ,           ?     -     ? 

ps: ,   "".    ,    .   , ,     .  ,  ,       .

----------

**   ,   - ,     N ,      .
 ,   , ""  ,      (     -      ).               (1-p)^N  p -     .
  ,      ( ,      ) -     ,    .
     ,     -   ,   ,      ,     .
      ,   ,      -   ,   .        ,   -      , ,         -     ,    .       - , , -  /,    ,  ,       .

----------

-    -         -   .  , ,   ...            ...

----------

.
     "".
    ,    "",   ?
 ,         :Frown: .

----------


## DenisP

> ,    "",   ?


  5.

----------

, . 
      ,   , :   ,         .

----------

#40: "" -     ,  -  1997 ., ,  -    :yes:  . ,  .   500 .( ,  , , ).   - 1, 2, 3.      ( 20 ).        .

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------


## eK

2.0  ,    ,                 .

 - .

----------

-     1 " " -     .

----------

> - .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex_A

,   : .
       (     )   ,     ?
       .
   .
 -     ,      ,       ,  . 
     1- .

----------

:  md    ,    ,     -  (     ,    ) -   .    -   .

----------


## Alex_A

,   , ,    14 ..   -  ?    ""   ,   .

----------


## BorisG

*Alex_A*,   "" ,    ,   .
   ,   .

----------


## Alex_A

> *Alex_A*,   "" ,    ,   .
>    ,   .


, ,    .           ,     ,         "1C-".    ,    :Wink:

----------

-  ""   ,       -          ,   ,         .   ,      ,    -      . 
 ,    "" ,   ,      (,     -    ).   , ..    .      (  ,    ""  ) -   ,          .
 , ,      - - -      ,  -      ""       ,                ,   -       ( -   ).
  ,          . ,         :Smilie: .

----------


## VLDMR

> (  ,    ""  ) .


  .    .    ,     ,     "",       (,    " ",     " "),  "".             , .  ,        ,   .    ,          .
     , .. -  "    " -      . 
   -  " -  .0504401    .    ** 0504401  , .  ,   ..      ,   -    ,     .    ,  ,  .
 ,     ,      . 
( - -    -     ?  .)

----------

-   -     (        , VLDMR).
,     " ",   NFR.

----------


## desna

> 1: 7.7.- +   2.3.
>   ,     "        ,     "
> ( 14).


     "   ",        14,     . ,   025  " ,       ".           ,                - 021-024, ..       .   ,        .
  ,      (  ,  ),              ?        "   ",        ,      ,        . :Frown:

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,     (  )  ,   ,    ,       .


?!    ?    ( ),    (   , ..   - ) -          .   ?
     1    :     ,     ( ,     ).




> ** ,        .





> -   . **         -   .


 ,     1    .      ..     **      .
             . ..        ,  1:1     .          1:4       .




> -  :     400000 (200000 -   200000 - ),   280000 ,    65480.      ,     80000.   !


 .   .          ,    - .     50 . ,    270000  .
,     ,    280000 !    ,           ,           (..     ""    ).      ,      .

  ,          (  ,       ).




> **   ,       ...


        ,    "  ".             ,      :Wink:

----------

"    .   ?" ,   .  -  ,    ,   ,     .
 -        ,      ( ),      .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

?    ,          (..            ).           -    (   ,    ).

----------


## Offisnyi_plankton

" ",       ?   :Confused:

----------

-  ?

----------


## glock

,    "",   ?

  "".

----------

.

----------


## Gross

""   ?      ...     PR?

----------


## BorisG

> ...     PR?


    ?
 ,   ,  , ..   ,      .
     ,       ,     ,  ,  .
            ,      ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## Gross

...    ,    ...      ,   , ,   .  .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> - .





> 


""  :Smilie: 
     ,   ,       Microsoft?  :Stick Out Tongue:      " ",          :Wink: 



> .


 ?     ( )?  :Big Grin:     :    " "  ,        (     :Wink:  ).



> ,      ,  .


+1000. ..    ,   ,        ,    (1 ( ), ).         " ". ..     " ",                  (    :Wink:  ).



> , ,   .


 _"..    ... "_ .  " "  :Big Grin: .

..   "".  " " - "", "" - "",    "** ** ****" -  ""  :Smilie:

----------


## melekhin

> [/B] ** ****" -  ""


 **  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> **


   "".   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BASIL-77

.
 .  2000 .  ,

----------

(70) "   " (74) "   "1""
        "1".    "".   ,   .  ,          ,      -        :Smilie: .
   .

----------

.   ,          ,    ,  1          .   ,         ,  1    . 1   ,      ,  ,   ,   ,      ,             .

----------

. *-5* 3.4      " .  ."

----------


## Asasa

"" - -5.!!!

----------

> .   ,          ,    ,  1          .


    .  7 .  8                  .

  1                     :Smilie: 
      ,                 .            .

  1                   -                    .

----------


## orlov

-

----------


## mrs

5. .

----------


## IGM

4  .
        .
       .

----------


## Offisnyi_plankton

> .   ,          ,    ,  1          .   ,         ,  1    . 1   ,      ,  ,   ,   ,      ,             .


       .      "",  ,      .    1            .

----------

" _"    .    .     ,     ,    . 1    . :Wow:

----------


## Offisnyi_plankton

?

----------


## Teap

> .      "",  ,      .


 . -       .

----------

.          .

----------


## BorisG

**, ...   -,  ,  ?

----------


## Fosihas

**, ,      .  ,    ,     ,  .
       .

----------


## ZiB

... (-:
 2009     " "
   ,   .
 (  -    ).
   postgresql.

            2008 .
     128  26.12.2008 ( +   29.12.2008)
         .

(    , , ,  , , . , ...       ).
...

----------


## Asasa

> ... (-:
> 
> [*I]            2008 .[/I]*
> _   ? -5 . -   2008    .    ,     2008 ._
> 
> _     128  26.12.2008 ( +   29.12.2008)_[/B]
> _ ,  -5     25.12.2008 .    ""_ 
> 
> *         .*
> ...


 ,      ,    ?

----------


## ZiB

> ,      ,    ?


1.        2008  
2.   128       
3.       1  ,  1-      .       ().
4.     ,   1- ,           .      ,       (       1).

  ,     (-:

----------


## Asasa

> 1.        2008  
> 2.   128       
> 3.       1  ,  1-      .       ().
> 4.     ,   1- ,           .      ,       (       1).
> 
>   ,     (-:


, ,   ,     .      ,     .     30  2008    148,  25     .
 ,     ,      -      .     .
     .      ...
!

----------


## DenisP

> ...
>      128  26.12.2008 ( +   29.12.2008)


, ,       .                   148.       :-(




> ZiB
> 
> 
>      128  26.12.2008 ( +   29.12.2008)
> 
> 
>  ,  -5     25.12.2008 .


 11.12.08?    ,        .

----------


## Zuzya

> ,      
>    , 1 ,  , -
>      -  ...
>         ,     ,   ,     -  ...


     ...  ,  ,    ...       ... :Smilie:

----------

95%- 1, 5%-

----------


## Asasa

-. ,  ""       "1"   .     ,    (           ),          ,   .   ,   " " ,        "-5".     .

----------


## BorisG

> -.


 ... , , ,      . 
  ,      ,       ,  ,                 .    . ,      . 




> ,  ""       "1"   .


    .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 


    ,    ?
  -    ,        .  :Stick Out Tongue: 

     .         . 
       -   , ,    ,         .

----------


## Asasa

> ,    ?
>   -    ,        .


, -,    "  ".
-,     ,   .  ,     -     ... ,        .  ,   . 
  -       .   .

----------


## MaDg

.
  () 80%      -.     -   ,     (    ).       (,   ,  ""  ).    ,          ,     (   ).   -         .     :   (     ),          .     (, , , . ),      .          .   OLAP   .       -          .

----------

> 95%- 1, 5%-


    ,     10.,    2.0 (  ,      .)
  10 .,    2.0  .

----------


## minavi

"".   - ,     .       ":\ ".     2        .     -     8    80   .        ,    .       1,   .    1   .

----------

..         .     : 1    .     .   ,      :Frown:

----------


## M{}T

> ..         .     : 1    .     .   ,


     , 1         50 ,     50 .    ,       .
   ,    2.0,  ,      3.6   ,     .

----------


## minavi

,       .   1    .       1,      .      .           ,   .    ,     .      ( -  ),    1.      .

----------

> ,       .   1    .       1,      .      .           ,   .    ,     .      ( -  ),    1.      .


      ?

----------


## Offisnyi_plankton

?          :Confused:

----------


## minavi

> ?


, .      ,      ,      . ,     .

----------

M{}T 


      ?
   3.5.     ...    87 .
    3.6?

-  1 8 :  .         ?

----------


## M{}T

> M{}T 
> 
> 
>       ?
>    3.5.     ...    87 .
>     3.6?
> 
> -  1 8 :  .         ?


   ,    ,       ,   2       ....   ,     ....  .  3.5 ,     , 3.6,      ))
  ... -      !     ( )  !

----------

(100)  "1   -     50 ,     50 . "
   ?  .   .     ,    .

----------


## M{}T

> (100)  "1   -     50 ,     50 . "
>    ?  .   .     ,    .


??!!!   ,                  ,         ...!

----------


## BorisG

> ,


 **,  .  :Wink: 
**. 
      ,   1        , ..     ,    .




> ...!


, . 
**.
     ,   ,    . 
 ,  ,      ,       .

ps:        .

----------

M{}T:     -      .      -        (    :Smilie:  ).  
http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/soluti...utionID=136393
      -  ,     , ,  2009     .       ,       ,        . ,         1.
  -   BorisG  :Smilie: .

----------


## SergT

- 39 ,

----------


## _

?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


. 
     . 
  ,   ,    ,   ,       . 
   .
      . 
  .    .

----------


## _

> . 
>      . 
>   ,   ,    ,   ,       . 
>    .
>       . 
>   .    .


  ,     .
  ++    1.  ,  ,  . 
      1,    (    1 )   ,     ++. 
 2005   1      .
     .

----------

,   .
  -   .    -  -     ,     1,  ,     ++.

----------


## _

,        (  )   /    1,     (  ).
   ++ . , ., 4    ,  ,  , 4 . , . (  ), / , .., . /, . ,   ()    , ...
 ,     ,    ++   .
 ,  .

----------

,   .
        -  1     ,    (,    1,     ,     ),   "" ,         ,        "" .

----------


## Foster

> ,   .
>         -  1     ,    (,    1,     ,     ),   "" ,         ,        "" .


        ""    ?   ... :Big Grin:

----------

, ,        1   .
  -   , ,   .      ""   -         (   ),      .
  ,      ,          -      .

----------


## Asasa

> , ,        1   .
>   -   , ,   .      ""   -         (   ),      .
>   ,      ,          -      .


,   .   ,      !!!!

----------


## Foster

> , ,        1   .
>   -   , ,   .      ""   -         (   ),      .
>   ,      ,          -      .



   ,   ,   ,   . ,      ,   the Talisman_SQL -      8-    . ,     ? ,      ...   ...           ...- ,    ...,  ,  ...   ...

----------

Asasa: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=272908 ,   10  11.
Foster: C ,     -   .       1-       .  ,  ,         -       1,         .
     - -   ,        .   - ,    .

----------


## Asasa

> Asasa: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=272908 ,   10  11.
> .


    -.
        - 


> "     ""   -         (   )"


 ""  .             .

----------

Asasa,   , . "", " " -     .         -    .

----------


## Asasa

.    ...
  ""        .     ""      . 
   ""   ,     ,   ,  "" .
    ,  ...

----------

, Asasa.      - ,   .       ,     -    ,    .

----------


## Asasa

- .   "",   .    " ",  ...  ,    ,    .

----------


## BorisG

*Asasa*,  ,       .     .  .
**,  ,  -  .   ,            .     ""    ,           .  .
 .        , ,    ,  ,     -  ,         ,   ,       .

----------

,   ,    :



> _10.06.2009, 11:02    #3  SvetaSG 
>   .     -   2008 ..  2008  ,     . 
>    ?  2008 . ,     ,  . 
> ,   ,  .
>    ,  1  . ..  ,      .       ?_





> 10.06.2009, 12:11    #4  *Asasa* 
>   " " -     Enter -    Enter,       .   .      ,     .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=273738

----------


## Asasa

!
      :




> 10.06.2009, 12:11 #4 Asasa 
>   " " -     Enter -    Enter,       .   .      ,     .


       .     .        ,           . ,     ,         .       ,    ?
,        ,    - . ,        ,    ,       .     ,  .        .

----------


## Asasa

> *Asasa*,  ,       .     .  .
> **,  ,  -  .   ,            .     ""    ,           .  .
>  .        , ,    ,  ,     -  ,         ,   ,       .


,  ,        . 
       "".     ,   ,    ""        .
  , BorisG,          . ,    .                     .      .      ?

----------

Asasa:     ,      ,    .        . ,        ,  ,  ,  ,     -         .       ,    .



> ,    ?


Asasa,    ,       . ,   ,     -     ,   ,       -      ()   .



> .


  ,         125  ,   .



> 


       ,        .

----------

> ,   ,    ""        .


  ,   . (.)
  ,   . (.)

       .

----------

:    . 2 (1 7.7).
  , 1    7.7 .2,  8,     8.     ** .   :Big Grin: 

   ( ).

1.  
2.      7.7     (     7.7 .2)
3.    .
4.                  (     7.7 .2)
5.    .
6.  .
7.        (      )

----------


## parus-tih

,    1   .   .      (60%),      (30%)    10%  ..        .     ..        ?  .             !           .              ,       ,    1 ,      ...

----------

SAP R3

----------


## dreemy_girl

))
 1    7.7 .2

,        ))
 ))

----------


## Vlx

.
         .   1.       " 2.0". 
     30,  .   ,   1.  1,       (  ),   . 
      50  .

----------

8-.  8,2.
  !
        ,     .  1  7.7      (     ).  1  8     ,  ,   - .

----------

> 1: 7.7.- +   2.3.
>   ,     "        ,     "
> ( 14).  ,    ,          .   .
> 
> ,      : ,    ?


.... 7.7.    ,   8.0 -   . 
1)    7.7.   4-,   .           ,  .
2)     -   0,2%    ()
3)       ,  
4)         (    7.7.)

    -     " "

----------

: ,    :  . 

   -   "",      ,  
    ;        .

          .

  .  1    2002-2005      ,    .   -     ,      " ",   .     .

    ,     .

 -    2009           -   ,     , ..      1.      (    1)     .

        ,  "".

   ,    ;       7.7     .

    8.2 :  -,     ,  ,    ""  . 

        , -    ;     8.2.    ,     .. ..   .

 ,    :       8.2 -  -     ,       ,    ?

----------


## veryoldman

,    .

  1 8.0 - .
  .

----------


## -  953

"".  !

----------


## Plesen~

> SAP R3


 ? :Smilie:  :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 :Wow: 
  ?  :Wink: 
  ,       ,     SAP  .  :Wink: 
 , ...  :Wink: 
  ,          1...  :Wink:

----------

> "".  !


6    ,   /,    .  ,      ,    ,   .  6     5   , ,          1 ,    3,        : ,   ,  .    -  ! -   ... , ,       ?.. 
         ,               .   ...  :Big Grin: 

 ...     -     : ,        ?

----------


## veryoldman

,     ,     .
 ...  :Frown:

----------


## Dr.Mult

....        -       ,     , , ,  ...   ...   1. 
   100     1    1   1  -    !!!!

----------


## Dr.Mult

.     1          :Big Grin:

----------


## veryoldman

> .     1


  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr.Mult

,  !!!!!     
1.     ( )        ......   8.
2.     
3.

----------

,  -     18     ? 

 ,  , .      (     - 1c   ),        01.01.2014.          .

 :

1.       ? ( 1  -  )
2.   -  ,      ?

----------

_"         ."_
  .

_"  -  ,      ?"_
     ""     ""  1.

----------

> -    -         -   .  , ,   ...            ...


    .     - 10.      .  ,   .   1  -   .     - 10      .

----------

- 10      20%   "" .

----------


## _

, ,
, ,        ? 
   -   ,  .    ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ? 
>   ,       ,     SAP  . 
>  , ... 
>   ,          1...


   .     :  SAP,  1 ,  1  8,3.    ,  ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## Gosbank

7 .       (  ).   ,   .

----------

